# Disabled and wanting to move to Spain



## Wheeliebug (Dec 30, 2018)

I am wanting to purchase a property with the inheretance I have recieved from my mother, can I still recieve PIP and can my partner still get Carers allowance?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Wheeliebug said:


> I am wanting to purchase a property with the inheretance I have recieved from my mother, can I still recieve PIP and can my partner still get Carers allowance?


According to the Uk Government website, you MAY be able to claim the living component of the Personal Independence Payment (but not the mobility component) and Carers Allowance. It would be best to contact the DWP directly and check your eligibility with them. Also check with them whether you would be entitled to an S1 form (which would mean that the UK Government would pay for your state healthcare in Spain, and would also satisfy the need to show adequate healthcare cover when registering as a resident in Spain). You mention your partner - if you are not married, your partner may not be entitled to an S1 as your dependant, that also needs to be checked with the DWP).

https://www.gov.uk/claim-benefits-abroad/disability-benefits


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are wanting to invest your inheritance in a property in Spain, have you considered the possibility that it may be prudent to rent a place for a few months at least to make sure that life here is suitable for you, before buying? That advice is often given to people thinking of making the move, in order to make sure that a particular location is right for them, but there are other factors to take into account too. Such as - could you cope with the very hot summer weather (particularly if you are intending to move to southern Spain), can you handle either dealing with healthcare professionals in Spanish, or pay for a translator to accompany you to appointments, are you aware that you would need to pay at least 10% of the cost of any medications you need - prescriptions are not free for anybody here, even if you are entitled to state healthcare - to name but a few).

When you buy, it will cost you between 10 and 15% on top of the purchase price in property transfer tax, legal and notary fees. If you subsequently find that life here is not really for you, properties can sometimes take a very long time to sell, estate agents' commission is much higher than in the UK (5% of the sale price is not uncommon), capital gains tax is payable even on your primary residence (although if you invest all the sale proceeds in another property within two years (including in another EU country, although that may not apply to the UK after next March) no CGT is payable) and there is also a municipal plus valia tax payable on the official increase in value of the land the property is built on. It all adds up to a hefty chunk of money if things don't work out the way you want them to.

Inheritance tax is another big issue - it is payable even between spouses here, and the lesser the degree of relationship between the deceased and the beneficiary, the higher the tax is. Co-habitees don't count as relatives in any way, therefore the inheritance tax for them is very high indeed.

Do check all these things out before you decide to take the plunge.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Added to the above....the future re Brexit is very uncertain. To become a permanent resident in Spain you need to have registered at leastfive years ago. It’s possible that anyone with less than five years residencia behind them may be allowed to stay for only ninety days.
But the truth is, nobody knows.
Not even the British Government.


----------

